# Snakes fighting or mating?



## Diamond_Dan (Sep 5, 2016)

Gday. My wife tagged me in a facebook post off Sunrise. It was footage of two snakes fighting. The comments were bagging out eachother because someone commented that they were mating. Does anyone have any thoughts?

Im pretty sure that what was filmed was male to male combat as I could sèe the pythons trying to push eachothers heads down. I personally havent seen pythons mating so vigorously.... but maybe my pythons are gentle lovers.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond_Dan (Sep 5, 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153804038415887&id=22265760886

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 5, 2016)

I saw it and it's definitely male combat Dan. Mating is far more gentile where the female remains calm and the male moves around gently caressing her back and behind her head with his chin while moving in a jerking manner until they engage.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Jimie (Sep 6, 2016)

mine also spur the female with their cloacal spurs gently tickling the side of the female


----------

